# Audio tube wiring



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok guys going to build my split tubes for my xmr this weekend. Well what I'm wondering if I can run it off the plug or will I need to run it to the battery


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to off the plug.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It would likely run fine of the plug, but if you're in deep very often you will fight corrosion/connection issues there. 

I powered mine up off the battery feeds to the winch solenoid, and put a fully sealed toggle switch on the dash to turn on the amp's remote wire.


----------

